# Battery/Charger question



## Faint (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello,
I'm currently using a Piranha CX-10 AC/DC charger (Timer charger - Which now have learned that Timer chargers aren't that good) and a standard battery. The problem is when i go to run, I'll get about 10 minutes before the battery is dead. Also my car is a 4-Tec Eletric Traxxx.

Should I get a new charger? new battery? both? can someone help me out and provide some links where i can get some new stuff so i can enjoy this car for more then 10 minutes at a time? 

Thanks,
Faint


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Faint said:


> Hello,
> I'm currently using a Piranha CX-10 AC/DC charger (Timer charger - Which now have learned that Timer chargers aren't that good) and a standard battery. The problem is when i go to run, I'll get about 10 minutes before the battery is dead. Also my car is a 4-Tec Eletric Traxxx.
> 
> Should I get a new charger? new battery? both? can someone help me out and provide some links where i can get some new stuff so i can enjoy this car for more then 10 minutes at a time?
> ...


First off what kind of mah does your batt have 1600, 3300 3800 mah 4 cell 6 cell? But ten min is good but if you get a more mah batt you will get longer run time?

Brandon


----------



## Faint (Mar 5, 2006)

[Removed]


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

if you're not racing go with the 4200's,you need to upgrade your charger as well the Duratrax "ICE" is the best one for the money imop.Look at either stormer hobbies or Tower hobbies,you can get pretty much anything you need between the two.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah if you are not racing go with the 4200!!! But if not 3800's are the most you can run right now!! So i agree with pepe!!!! The Ice is a great chrager to!


brandon


----------



## Faint (Mar 5, 2006)

[Removed]


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

I guess the concern about the ice charger is the D/C input. There's two really easy and cheap methods to provide 12v power.

1)A car battery is 12v. There are other batteries that are 12v as well, but smaller. Motorcyle starter batteries or batts for those power wheels cars at wal-mart are some that come to mind.

2)I use this solution. I bought a cheap computer power supply from www.newegg.com and shorted the pins on the main connector to make it start. I bought this power supply to run two Ice chargers. It gets a little warm, but it does the trick. To fire the power supply you need to find the green wire on the biggest connector. Short that to any ground (black connector wire or just touching metal). To turn it off, just flip the switch on the back of the PSU.

Later,
J.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

If you plan on racing make sure the track you're going to allows 4200's, their not legal everywhere,it's in helping to keep the racing cost down that their not legal.As for a power supply, yes you will probably need one,go ahead and get a 30 amp,you'll need it eventually to power other stuff besides the charger,you shouldn't have any trouble using the charger as with most stuff it may look imtimidating but really it's not hard at all.


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

Some of the best power supplies are made by EnerMax, PCP&C (google it), Antec, CoolMax, and Sparkle (yes, Sparkle Power ).

I'm kinda a computer hardware dork, too.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

The best power supplies for our purpose are made by rivergate.


----------

